# PB12-Plus/2 or Velodyne HGS_18



## drew01484 (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Could do with a little help

I have the chance to by a used HGS_18 for Aprox 1600-1800 $$ over in the uk, now 
after reading several posts on this forum am now thinking the SVSPB12-Plus/2 but its
a bit out of my budget $2670 for a new one, have not seen any used ones in the uk,
i think because its a relitively new model.

Anybody any ideas 

What are the pro's n con's of these models (witch is best)

I listen to movies mainly but also music
my room is aprox 4100 cubic feet (LxWxH) 21.5 - 18 - 10 feet 

Any advice appreciated :jump:

Best Regards
Drew...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Drew and welcome to the Shack!

I bet it will be a tough choice considering the price difference. I know the Plus/2 will outperform the HGS-15, but I've not ever heard the HGS-18, but have heard that it is a good sub. Maybe someone else will have heard both and can comment. Ultimately it may come down to the price difference though. I didn't realize the U.K. funds are twice the dollar... wow!


----------



## drew01484 (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for that sonnie

Indeed I think everything in the uk is twice the price as the rest of the world:teeth::teeth:
I think if it wer possable it would be cheaper to impor:teeth:t it my selth:bigsmile:

Thanks again....


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... I wonder if you might could save on having it shipped. Then again, it is massively big and heavy.


----------



## drew01484 (Jan 10, 2007)

Belive me am considering it:bigsmile:

You say that the HGS 15 is outperformed by the +2, so that sergests that the HGS 18
may be on a par with the +2


----------



## drew01484 (Jan 10, 2007)

also on shiping it from the US 
I could be stung for 17.5% uk tax on top of shiping, but i think still cheaper...


----------



## jmcomp124 (Feb 27, 2007)

I have heard both. My opinions are here from a long time ago. At that time, the driver was different, but the new Plus is supposedly better. I don't know how the new woofer sounds though since I have not heard it.
BTW, the PB12-Plus/2 was called PB2+ when it first came out.
Hope this helps.
-Jai


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Great comparison thread Jai... :T

I would definitely believe the SVS drivers have improved... they've been through a couple of upgrades since yours.

BTW Drew... I have a pair of PB12-Plus/2 subs in my room... awesome! Of course a pair would burn you pretty good at over $5K... :raped:


----------



## jmcomp124 (Feb 27, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Great comparison thread Jai... :T
> 
> I would definitely believe the SVS drivers have improved... they've been through a couple of upgrades since yours.
> 
> BTW Drew... I have a pair of PB12-Plus/2 subs in my room... awesome! Of course a pair would burn you pretty good at over $5K... :raped:


Thank you Sonnie. Yeah, I have changed a few woofers since (SVS CS-Ultra duals with Crown K2, the legendary Danley DTS-20, dual JL f113s etc) and since you mentioned $5K this is what I am up to. 
BTW, is it ok to post links like this to other forums? I hope I am not breaking any forum rules here.
At this very point in time, I am subwooferless :sob:


----------



## drew01484 (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for that JM

(thats just cost me $1000:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile

"I wanted a sub that would not only give me gut wrenching bass for movies, but also something that is very musical. "

by this do you mean that the velo gives the grunt for movies but not very musical

prity sure that am going to go for the svs, just need to save some more penny's:hissyfit:.

drew....

P.S JM good look with the diy project


----------



## jmcomp124 (Feb 27, 2007)

drew01484 said:


> Thanks for that JM
> 
> (thats just cost me $1000:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile
> 
> ...


No that does not mean that the Velo gave that gut wrenching bass for movies but not very musical, but it means exactly the opposite. It was good for music but simply did not deliver for movies, the kind of SPL I wanted. Maybe 2 Velos would have done it but then the cost. Well this was a long time ago and my memory has faded on how exactly they sounded but I did prefer the PB2+ over the Velo for movies.
There is always the misconception that ported subs are not musical, but not in my opinion. The SVS was a very musical sub as far as I can remember. How exactly does it compare to the Velo, I cannot do justice to that right now since it was so long ago and I did not do A/B side by side.
Why not wait for the new Ultra-13?


----------

